# Whats a good cheap diet?



## taps50

I am looking to get in better shape, but I don't have much money for groceries (usually $80 every two weeks) I am going to stop drinking soda and other sugary drinks but I don't know what to buy that will last a full two weeks. And I'm not a very good cook, ok I suck at cooking. any tips or info?


----------



## Meangreen

The best diet is eating healthy. Get back to the basics. Rice, beans, fruits and vegetables.


----------



## jesstheshow

Agreed. Fruits and veggies are usually cheap and ready to eat. YUM. Celery and PB for a snack.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Shop the perimeter of the store and stay off the isles where the "food like stuff" (garbage) is at. The perimeter has fresh fruits, veggies, dairy products and fresh meats. Not much processed crap there. Learn to cook from scratch. Do this and you can eat quiet a bit and eat very well and slowly drop off a pound or two a week and not really feel like your dieting. It just basically comes down to eating good wholesome food again.

You can buy a 2 lbs bag of carrots for just a couple of bucks. A large bundle of Celery is just a buck. Green Beans to steam are less than a buck a pound. Buy the family packs of chicken breast for 2.09 a lbs here. Buy a head of lettice instead of buying the cute little dainty bags of leaf lettice. You get a hell of a lot more for your dollar!!! For 20 bucks you can buy a 20 lbs bag of beans, for a couple bucks more some ham hocks or salt pork to season it up. for 49 cents you can make a pan of corn bread to go with it. Beans are awesome when left over and reheated a couple of times! Grab a apple or a pear instead of chips. Eat some strawberries or grapes instead of cookies and cakes when you need a little snack. We didn't have a lot of fat and unhealthy people back in the 50's, 60's and 70's because we didnt have all this processed garbage that comes in a box that you just microwave. We ate REAL food back then!

I eat a lot of salads, stir frys, Chicken Breast and steamed veggies. These are all quick meals if you process the veggies on the week ends so that you can just grab a bit of this and a bit of that and slap a good meal together with what every you have. That makes meal prep during the weekdays a breeze and minimizes dish washing and clean up. Im lazy so I am all about that shit!!! I didn't have to starve or feel hungry either. I just don't eat until my eye balls are about ready to pop out. I lost 65 lbs in 13 months this way and I have easily kept it off to boot too! 

It aint rocket science Bro, its all about getting back to basics!


----------



## Ripon

It must be nice to live in TX; that celery in California is $2, those carrots are $3 and those green beans 1.99 pound - at Costco. Best thing is to grow most of your own.

$80 every two weeks. Costco has an 8 or 10lb Quaker Oatmeal container for $10 and I suspect that will handle breakfast for you for more than a few weeks. You also score 6 large bags of pasta at Costco for $7.49 plus 8 cans of decent soup for $10. Those cans of soup witha quarter of a bag of pasta are a nice meal - thinking lunch type meal. Hence those pasta bags would maake for 24 meal additions - more than a few weeks.

I'd strive, seriously strive, to save up $50 for a large 42lb bucket of rice. You'd probably take 6 months or so to eat through that a half cup at a time. It will seriously stretch all your other meals out a great deal. I am also fond of a 388 serving veggie stew they sell at Costco by mail order - I think about $60? That's probably 2 years worth - remember a serving isn't much so you'll probably eat 3 or 4 at a time. All you need to do is add meat and you can buy the most affordable meats to add to that.

Can you hunt? Pig, Turkey, Geese are all good this time of year. I'd suggest the later two if you aren't familiar with butchering and have the space to freeze added meats.



LunaticFringeInc said:


> Shop the perimeter of the store and stay off the isles where the "food like stuff" (garbage) is at. The perimeter has fresh fruits, veggies, dairy products and fresh meats. Not much processed crap there. Learn to cook from scratch. Do this and you can eat quiet a bit and eat very well and slowly drop off a pound or two a week and not really feel like your dieting. It just basically comes down to eating good wholesome food again.
> 
> You can buy a 2 lbs bag of carrots for just a couple of bucks. A large bundle of Celery is just a buck. Green Beans to steam are less than a buck a pound. Buy the family packs of chicken breast for 2.09 a lbs here. Buy a head of lettice instead of buying the cute little dainty bags of leaf lettice. You get a hell of a lot more for your dollar!!! For 20 bucks you can buy a 20 lbs bag of beans, for a couple bucks more some ham hocks or salt pork to season it up. for 49 cents you can make a pan of corn bread to go with it. Beans are awesome when left over and reheated a couple of times! Grab a apple or a pear instead of chips. Eat some strawberries or grapes instead of cookies and cakes when you need a little snack. We didn't have a lot of fat and unhealthy people back in the 50's, 60's and 70's because we didnt have all this processed garbage that comes in a box that you just microwave. We ate REAL food back then!
> 
> I eat a lot of salads, stir frys, Chicken Breast and steamed veggies. These are all quick meals if you process the veggies on the week ends so that you can just grab a bit of this and a bit of that and slap a good meal together with what every you have. That makes meal prep during the weekdays a breeze and minimizes dish washing and clean up. Im lazy so I am all about that shit!!! I didn't have to starve or feel hungry either. I just don't eat until my eye balls are about ready to pop out. I lost 65 lbs in 13 months this way and I have easily kept it off to boot too!
> 
> It aint rocket science Bro, its all about getting back to basics!


----------



## roy

Buy a Crockpot. Cheap, healthy food: Chicken leg quarters, pasta,brown rice, peanut butter, eggs, oats, raisins, beans, potatoes. Eat what is on sale.


----------



## taps50

I will have to try these suggestions, I do have a crockpot that is where the most of my "healthy meals" come from. I don't really have a problem with cravings, I can and have conquered them before just need to be willing to cook and stop being lazy when It comes to preparing meals.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Stop drinking sodas & you will have more money for healthy foods & feel better. Find some kind of tea you like & lightly sweeten it with honey.


----------



## Ripon

BTW I had turkey for Thanksgiving. I'm still having turkey this week. I don't know what he weighed but the cost was about .12 since the freekin 22LR prices soared and that's what the bullet costs to replace.


----------



## MrsInor

Invest in a good beginning cook book. I like cook books because I can write in the margins. Or start collecting easy recipes off the internet. There are a lot of "budget" menus out there.


----------



## Mish

Buy in bulk and freeze!
Good read and good food!!
20 Healthy Dinner Recipes Under $3
Cheap and Healthy: 15 Nutritious Foods for About $2
Eat several small meals in a day instead of large ones. Serve your meals on smaller plates. It'll trick your mind into thinking you ate more.
BREAKFAST!! Eat it! It starts your metabolism!!
Exercise!!


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Get a couple of teenagers they will eat you out of house and home and stand in front of the refrig with the door open looking at it like a deer in the headlights for hrs on end like something that doesn't that actually need to be cooked may actually mysteriously materialize.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Yeah I am that jack ass that right after thanksgiving when Turkeys are on sale for pennys on the dollar buying 6 or so of them to put in the freezer. I do the same thing with Hams after Christmas and easter sunday too. And after Labor day and memorial day and 4th of July I am the clown buy 4-5 Briskets to turn into hamburger meat and stew meat for stew and stir frys the rest of the year. Get a cheap freezer from walmart and you can do the same thing too and get your meat for a fraction of what it would cost to buy a few pounds here and there weekly at the store. Stores will often have loss leader sales where family sized porkchops are on sale for about half price and I will buy several packs to eat over the next couple of months. If you shop some place where they have a butcher at the meat market unlike walmart, they will often grind u a roast that's on sale or brisket that's on sale for just 10-15 cents a pound extra and you will get leaner ground meat that you can usually buy. They will also wrap it for you on 1S or 2S trays for you as well so that its in meal size portions. You cant beat that. Then there are times through out the year that Strawberries are on sale...clean house, wash and freeze them and stack it deep. They are great in smoothies and pancakes! When apples are on sale in 5 and 10 lbs bags I will buy several and dry or freeze them for use later. Dehydrtaed apple slices are good snacks, dried apples are great in oatmeal for breakfast or home made trail mix that you snack on instead of chips and dip.

Crockpots are awesome. Every kitchen should have a couple and they should be used. You can make some great cheap meals that can cook while your at work and be ready to serve when you get home. A wok with metal steamer baskets are another thing every kitchen should have. With these two kitchen marvels there is a near endless list of things you can cook in them and serve up something different every day of the week. Learn to run your kitchen instead of letting your kitchen run you! You can save time on food prep, clean up afterwards and still eat like a King!


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Eat right,don't snack at night.Drink a lot of water and exercise


----------



## Slippy

Watch MSNBC after every meal.


----------



## taps50

Im going to start looking for sales, but when it comes to meat I am in a good position. I work security for a meat factory, and I can get people to buy me meat at cost. I am unable to hunt this year but next year I will definitely start. The only problem with buying in bulk for the freezer is that I live in an apartment and don't have much (if any) room for a freezer. Can you freeze apples? If so I will have to stock up on them, I love apples but I don't get them often because I live alone and if I buy a bag they usually go bad before I can eat them all, I hate to waste money.


----------



## PrepConsultant

A third of calories are usually taken in by what you drink. Switch to water,unsweet tea and crystal light. Try to start gworing as many veggies as you can to help save money. Oatmeal was suggested earlier and is filling,pretty cheap and good for you. Try to stick with ckicken,fish and the cheaper lean cuts of beef. They are usually tougher but cook em low and slow and you will be surprised how good even the cheap cuts can be. Be sure to exercise! A lot of people think if they cut back on calories they can be lazy. Make sure you work out. Some cardio and weight training. Weight training will BURN calories like crazy, It will help build muscle which looks good and could help out in a shtf scenario if you needed a little more strength to do something. It is all about diet and exercise!! There are no miracle pills or anything but can can take supplements. Go for a cheap whey protein and eat lots of egg whites when ya can. I am lucky, we have plenty of chickens and get over a dozen eggs a day and I eat about every one of them daily.. Also look into a good eca stack Ephedrine/caffeine/asprin It is cheap and will help raise your metabolism and burn fat. Something as easy as a bc powder or 2 which has the asprin and caffeine and then an ephedrine pill that can be bought in a lot of pharmacies,truck stops and grocery stores. Don't get the fake ones, make sure it is real ephedrine.. If you are interested in that anyway.. But diet and exercise


----------



## wesley762

I have said this before and saying it again, Coupon, Coupon and more Coupons.


----------



## PrepConsultant

wesley762 said:


> I have said this before and saying it again, Coupon, Coupon and more Coupons.


I was never one for coupons. Actuall, I refused to use them up until about 5-7 years ago. Now I am the one asking my fiance if she has them when we leave for the store. It just AMAZES me how much you can save when you use them!! If you get a reward card from the store it can help even more. There are times when we save 40-50% on our bill. And we spend quite a bit on food.. I have always liked to eat good so I don't mind spending on groceries. It is nice to be able to know you saved a lot because you spent the time to use coupons.


----------



## Piratesailor

Diet alone won't put you in better shape. Try walking start with 15min and work to 30 min every day but weekends. Then push it to 2 miles under 30 min. Do that religiously and you'd be surprised. Then you can eat what you want... Within reason of course.


----------



## Mish

I agree, exercise is key! Food is only half the battle.


----------



## Montana Rancher

taps50 said:


> I am looking to get in better shape, but I don't have much money for groceries (usually $80 every two weeks) I am going to stop drinking soda and other sugary drinks but I don't know what to buy that will last a full two weeks. And I'm not a very good cook, ok I suck at cooking. any tips or info?


I am not being insensitive to you, but I have to ask.. What is your height and weight?

The reason I ask is as a whole Americans are way too fat and way overfed.

We get into a paradox where if we don't eat when we should and until we are full then we are starving.

I would counter that with (at 52 years of age)

If you want to be reasonably healthy you should spend about 1/3 of your day thinking you should eat something.

Currently I am 6' 3" tall and run about 202 lbs and am overweight. I should be around 192 for my bone density.

If I wanted to get to my "should be" weight I will have to HALF my caloric intake for a couple months. I would almost cherish a situation where I couldn't afford the food I need to force me to get to my optimum weight.

Being Hungry is half of my waking days, if I really wanted to get down to "fighting weight" I would probably be hungry most of my life. If you are not hungry most of your life then you are fine, or even better than fine.

Combine this post with your food budget and you will easily find that you can feed yourself on $160 a month, as long as you decide being hungry is an option.


----------



## PreppinNYC

Smoothies bro... Smoothies. I've always been in ok shape. But right when I started replacing one meal a day with a fruit and veggie smoothie... Everything changed. I mean you can't eat garbage for the other two meals... But smoothies are the way to go... Banana 6-8 strawberries handful of blueberries, 6-8 black berries, kale, milk (coconut, almond, or dairy)... Blend it all together and you're set


----------



## roy

Did you read the part about being on a budget?


----------



## tango

Check out --'my fitness pal' on your computer.
It's free and it works.
It is not a diet, it is a program


----------



## PrepperThyAngus

get off your ass and burn those calories instead.

Weight loss = Calories consumed(X) - Calories burned (Y)

Reduce X and increase Y.


----------



## Montana Rancher

PrepConsultant said:


> A third of calories are usually taken in by what you drink. Switch to water,unsweet tea and crystal light. Try to start gworing as many veggies as you can to help save money. Oatmeal was suggested earlier and is filling,pretty cheap and good for you. Try to stick with ckicken,fish and the cheaper lean cuts of beef. They are usually tougher but cook em low and slow and you will be surprised how good even the cheap cuts can be. Be sure to exercise! A lot of people think if they cut back on calories they can be lazy. Make sure you work out. Some cardio and weight training. Weight training will BURN calories like crazy, It will help build muscle which looks good and could help out in a shtf scenario if you needed a little more strength to do something. It is all about diet and exercise!! There are no miracle pills or anything but can can take supplements. Go for a cheap whey protein and eat lots of egg whites when ya can. I am lucky, we have plenty of chickens and get over a dozen eggs a day and I eat about every one of them daily.. Also look into a good eca stack Ephedrine/caffeine/asprin It is cheap and will help raise your metabolism and burn fat. Something as easy as a bc powder or 2 which has the asprin and caffeine and then an ephedrine pill that can be bought in a lot of pharmacies,truck stops and grocery stores. Don't get the fake ones, make sure it is real ephedrine.. If you are interested in that anyway.. But diet and exercise


OMG Prep, give us some line breaks, you should know better


----------



## roy

PrepperThyAngus said:


> get off your ass and burn those calories instead.
> 
> Weight loss = Calories consumed(X) - Calories burned (Y)
> 
> Reduce X and increase Y.


Exercise doesn't increase calories burned as much as some folks think. Running 6 miles might burn an extra 600 calories, about one piece of pecan pie.


----------



## PaulS

Active sex can burn 1200 calories! 
It is also good for your cardiopulmonary systems, raises your endorphin levels and generally relieves tension.

It has to be the best exercise ever!


----------



## Mish

When you burn more calories than you consume, you lose weight. Boom! Done!

Awesome link to show you just what exercises burn the most calories.
Exercise for weight loss: Calories burned in 1 hour - MayoClinic.com


----------



## roy

PaulS said:


> Active sex can burn 1200 calories!
> It is also good for your cardiopulmonary systems, raises your endorphin levels and generally relieves tension.
> 
> It has to be the best exercise ever!


More like 100 - 200 calories.


----------



## Mish

roy said:


> More like 100 - 200 calories.


Seems like you need to spice things up a bit...hehe


----------



## BamaBoy101

One key to fitness that seams to be lost in this modern world. Eat less calories than you burn! Even the bad stuff we eat will have less effect if we just remember this rule. I lost 44lbs and am in the best shape of my life by just living this rule…


And BTW grains are healthy and not so expensive..


----------



## jimb1972

I buy what fruits and vegetables are on sale, that and buying the meat that is reduced for quick sale because it is a bit old, chicken hind quarters in the crockpot after removing the skin are great with a bottle of BBQ sauce added.


----------



## Nuklhed

Beans and rice, rice and beans--so sayeth Dave Ramsey.


----------



## microprepper

Practice fasting, with a sunup-sundown fast once a week and a 24-hour fast about once a month. Also practice Tai-chi exercises with whatever prayer-philosophical recitations fit your belief system. 

The tai-chi is in fact a non-deistic system of physical exercise that re-aligns your energy flow so that even if you are an arthritic elder like me you will gain a great deal of increased balance, stamina, and calmness from it. That is why I advise it with "whatever" philosophical recitations you prefer. The act of memorizing prayers, poems, or quotes will exercise your brain as well as give you a good assesment of your own true values and a means of changing any thought-patterns you discover that are not helping you.

The fasting teaches your mind not to panic when you feel slightly or even extremely hungry. Together with the tai-chi it gives you better use of your own appetite center and also forces your body to get full value of all the nutrients of whatever you do eat when you first come off it.

Come off your fast with some kind of mild food like a saltine cracker along with whatever fresh healthy survival food you are trying to learn to like. Take a few bites of this kind of food and then go back to your own preferred patterns, including potato chips and beer and pepperoni pizza if you like. You will find over time that you will begin to like the junk less and seek out healthy stuff more, so don't force it. You will also find that you no longer reach for food when you are not genuinely hungry (snacking on junk because of boredom or psychological craving being the most common source of obesity, IMHO)

Also recognize that the excess poundage is a good source of portable nutrition, (hopefully for yourself *lol* ) provided that you are doing the exercise you need in order to carry that extra poundage, so don't let it be a source of stress or discouragement. Try backpacking by carrying books or canned goods to the amount of excess fat you carry anyway. That will help you lose weight by converting it to muscle and so you will be prepping and reducing at the same time.


----------



## PaulS

Fasting can have some adverse effects - so be careful. The human body can decide that it needs to store extra calories in the form of fat after fasting so in order to make it work properly make sure you don't over eat after the fast. Come back to your "normal" diet slowly.


----------



## johnbarron

With the New Years upon us, the fitness gurus with books to sell are out and about. Sadly many will fall for their magic bullet claims.

The reality is that losing fat is all about creating a caloric deficit and consistently sticking to it. You can minimize muscle loss when cutting fat by 3 simple things: 1. keeping protein intake high (shoot for 2X USRDA), 2. engage in resistance exercise (yes lifting weights is better than just cardio), and 3. not dropping calories too drastically. A 10% reduction below your maintenance level is about the most you should strive for if your goal is preservation of LBM.


----------



## roy

With the new year comes the folks who have made New Year's resolutions to get fit in pristine white running shoes . . . lasts a couple of weeks.


----------



## pheniox17

if your serious about dieting, start eating breakfast....

fasting is not something I would recommend to loose weight, your body adapts to the meals you eat, so if you starve yourself till lunchtime... then eat, your body wants to store that energy... 

3 square meals a day for a healthy person...

then after a few months of that, then start looking into cal control... 

then the fun begins, other suggestion cheese, one serve a day min, it apparently helps with weight loss

all suggestions here are valid, but the first steep has to be 3 reg meals... or you will pile the weight back on when you finished your diet.... 

(fasting, I'm not dismissing it, and agree it has a purpose, just not with weight loss)


----------



## pheniox17

johnbarron said:


> With the New Years upon us, the fitness gurus with books to sell are out and about. Sadly many will fall for their magic bullet claims.
> 
> The reality is that losing fat is all about creating a caloric deficit and consistently sticking to it. You can minimize muscle loss when cutting fat by 3 simple things: 1. keeping protein intake high (shoot for 2X USRDA), 2. engage in resistance exercise (yes lifting weights is better than just cardio), and 3. not dropping calories too drastically. A 10% reduction below your maintenance level is about the most you should strive for if your goal is preservation of LBM.


your not a personal trainer are you????

protein is a mass builder, it's a "stand in" between roid doses, but primarily it's to build mass quickly so you can build mussel, look at and protein based products (eg bulk up, or any with bulk in title)


----------



## nurseholly

If anyone has a chance... look up the blood type diet... I find it very interesting.. every time I stray from this diet, I gain weight, but get right back on it and pounds fall off. It might be time to get back on it. but it's hard to resist BACON!!!


----------



## jimb1972

nurseholly said:


> If anyone has a chance... look up the blood type diet... I find it very interesting.. every time I stray from this diet, I gain weight, but get right back on it and pounds fall off. It might be time to get back on it. but it's hard to resist BACON!!!


I am A+ and there is no way in hell I will ever follow this diet for my blood type.


----------



## nurseholly

jimb1972 said:


> I am A+ and there is no way in hell I will ever follow this diet for my blood type.


Haha! I am an A neg. It works, but you can't eat much meat, O's are the meat eaters... the good news about A's is red wine, coffee and chocolate are beneficial.


----------



## johnbarron

@ Holly, the blood type diet is nonsense.



pheniox17 said:


> your not a personal trainer are you????
> 
> protein is a mass builder, it's a "stand in" between roid doses, but primarily it's to build mass quickly so you can build mussel, look at and protein based products (eg bulk up, or any with bulk in title)


No I am not a PT, but I consider myself knowledgeable on sports nutrition. Protein is an essential macronutrient. Athletes are well aware of the needs of the body to get protein in order to maximize muscle gains. Similarly, when you are ingesting fewer calories than your body needs to maintain, then you will lose fat, but you will also lose muscle. You never want to lose muscle, and my comment was directed to the concept of preserving as muscle hard-earned muscle as possible when you are in a caloric deficit.


----------



## nurseholly

johnbarron said:


> @ Holly, the blood type diet is nonsense.


Please elaborate, you sound like a immature child that's name calling when you dismiss someone else's ideas without support for your own. Have you tried it? I did the blood type diet and in 6 months, I had lost 90 pounds. This was after the birth of my daughter. I had energy, my attitude was great. I had regular bowel movements;I was eating food my body could actually process. (Sorry to share this information, but I am a registered nurse and talking about poop doesn't bother me. ) It is a difficult diet to follow. One has to have discipline as with any other diet.


----------



## nurseholly

jimb1972 said:


> I am A+ and there is no way in hell I will ever follow this diet for my blood type.


My husband is an O. Most of the stuff that was beneficial to him he already liked and he didn't care for most of the stuff on the avoid list. It may not be for everyone, but if you find one that works for you, keep it up!


----------



## pheniox17

johnbarron said:


> @ Holly, the blood type diet is nonsense.
> 
> No I am not a PT, but I consider myself knowledgeable on sports nutrition. Protein is an essential macronutrient. Athletes are well aware of the needs of the body to get protein in order to maximize muscle gains. Similarly, when you are ingesting fewer calories than your body needs to maintain, then you will lose fat, but you will also lose muscle. You never want to lose muscle, and my comment was directed to the concept of preserving as muscle hard-earned muscle as possible when you are in a caloric deficit.


i don't mean to sound rude, but athletes use more energy than the average person

if your going to use protein to improve weight loss, it will have the reverse effect (you may have some knowledge on the topic, I won't doubt that, but people make these bulk products... specificity one of my family members, they are brilliant mass increase products, and will strongly suggest for a skinny bloke wanting to look like a body builder, but for every day Joe blow, wanting to loose excess weight, combine a balanced diet with exercise, will get better results)

no offense man, so much misinformation out there and pts stand by a massive dose of protein in a weight loss program, yet dietitians will advise against it...so who would you trust...


----------



## johnbarron

Holly, I am happy that you found success with your obesity, but the blood type diet is a diet based on...well, nonsense. Sure it sounds scientific, but it is not. It lumps everyone with the same blood type into a category with no accounting for current or target body weight, food preferences, allergies or intolerances. If you've read the book, then you must have seen the part where he prescribes drastically different exercise programs for the various blood types? That is utter nonsense. There is a reason that D'Adamo is referred to as a quack in the scientific world. He has made money with his book, so he elevated the garbage even further and now has rebranded it as the Genotype Diet.

Just because you changed the way that you ate doesn't mean that the blood type diet is the only way to skin a cat. I am not telling you to stop doing it, but when you start recommending that others undertake that diet, that is where I feel the need to step in and advise that it is not based on solid science, and there are plenty of other programs that will give results without imposing extreme dieting rules. 

Creating a caloric deficit is the reason you lost 90 pounds. Plain and simple. If you write down what you ate and your activity level before and after your 90 pound weight loss journey, you will see that in the latter scenario you ingested fewer calories and/or had more activity.

@pheniox17, I see you keep using the term "bulk" but I am not sure we are talking about the same things. I understood this thread to be about fat loss. Bulking is a term used by bodybuilders when they intend to eat in a caloric surplus to gain LBM. I commented about the advantage to have a high protein intake when dieting so that you don't lose muscle. It makes no difference if you are 10% body fat or 25%, you never want to lose muscle if you can avoid it. Muscle requires calories, so the more you have, the more calories you are burning. Also, when people use the term "get tone" that refers to the sculpted look, caused by muscle under the fat. Muscle is desirable, even if you aren't planning on entering a strongman competition.


----------



## nurseholly

johnbarron said:


> Holly, I am happy that you found success with your obesity, but the blood type diet is a diet based on...well, nonsense. Sure it sounds scientific, but it is not. It lumps everyone with the same blood type into a category with no accounting for current or target body weight, food preferences, allergies or intolerances. If you've read the book, then you must have seen the part where he prescribes drastically different exercise programs for the various blood types? That is utter nonsense. There is a reason that D'Adamo is referred to as a quack in the scientific world. He has made money with his book, so he elevated the garbage even further and now has rebranded it as the Genotype Diet.
> 
> Just because you changed the way that you ate doesn't mean that the blood type diet is the only way to skin a cat. I am not telling you to stop doing it, but when you start recommending that others undertake that diet, that is where I feel the need to step in and advise that it is not based on solid science, and there are plenty of other programs that will give results without imposing extreme dieting rules.
> 
> Creating a caloric deficit is the reason you lost 90 pounds. Plain and simple. If you write down what you ate and your activity level before and after your 90 pound weight loss journey, you will see that in the latter scenario you ingested fewer calories and/or had more activity.
> 
> @pheniox17, I see you keep using the term "bulk" but I am not sure we are talking about the same things. I understood this thread to be about fat loss. Bulking is a term used by bodybuilders when they intend to eat in a caloric surplus to gain LBM. I commented about the advantage to have a high protein intake when dieting so that you don't lose muscle. It makes no difference if you are 10% body fat or 25%, you never want to lose muscle if you can avoid it. Muscle requires calories, so the more you have, the more calories you are burning. Also, when people use the term "get tone" that refers to the sculpted look, caused by muscle under the fat. Muscle is desirable, even if you aren't planning on entering a strongman competition.


I appreciate your input. You make some valid points. But like I said if it works, keep it up. Some people swear by the Atkins diet, others south beach, whatever works for them and whatever they are willing to discipline to is their choice. Obesity is a personal struggle and once someone in that position makes up their mind psychologically to lose weight and stick to it is good for them. I am all about being healthy and learning more about diet and exercise. My sister is a personal trainer and Pilates instructor out of Charlotte,NC. I have learned a lot from her. Definitely expending more calories than taking in is the key to weight loss. The fun thing is diets are a lot like global warming... there are a lot of people out there in it to make a few bucks from schmucks.


----------



## pheniox17

bulk is a protein based product.. just to clear that up, calling people obese due to a difference in views is just not on man, miss holly was saying this works for her, you're saying this works for you, I'm saying be careful what you read about protein (yes there are different types) 

enjoy your xmas, and never resort to childish name calling... take that how it is


----------



## steveparish

Look up some oatmeal recipes or something. I usually have it with my Cinnamon Bun flavored protein powder and it tastes good as hell.


----------

